# A ITX case like CM's Elite 110 with space for 5.25 optical bay?



## puma99dk| (Oct 3, 2014)

I have taking a little liking to Cooler Master's Elite 110 ITX case, i want to use it as a small Mediacenter in my bedroom, but it lacks of 5,25inch optical bay is a little annoying bcs i want to use my Samsung SH-B123L blu-ray drive in it, bcs i got some blu-ray movies and anime i watch from time to time.

So is there another case like CM's Elite 110 case with an 5,25 optical bay in it at the same price range? or do i really need to mod it to make it possible for me to use my blu-ray drive?

For those who don't know CM's Elite 110 case here is a link:
http://www.coolermaster.com/case/mini-itx-elite-series/elite110/


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 3, 2014)

elite 120 & 130?


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 3, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> elite 120 & 130?



nope, don't like the loot of the 120 and the 130 could be an option but it's double the size, want something in the same size...


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 3, 2014)

hm i doubt you will find with same size. if you look at the inside of the case there isnt almost any free space. even for slim 5.25" drive.
130 is ~50% bigger then 110 not dobule. look at the comparison at the bottom of 110's page
110 is 280mm long 130 is ~400mm. difference is as big as 120mm fan.
eidt:
http://www.techpowerup.com/201683/corsair-shows-off-colorful-graphite-380t-mini-itx-cases.html


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 3, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> hm i doubt you will find with same size. if you look at the inside of the case there isnt almost any free space. even for slim 5.25" drive.
> 130 is ~50% bigger then 110 not dobule. look at the comparison at the bottom of 110's page
> 110 is 280mm long 130 is ~400mm. difference is as big as 120mm fan.
> eidt:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/201683/corsair-shows-off-colorful-graphite-380t-mini-itx-cases.html



not this Corsair, it wouldn't look good in my bedroom, want a box that's there but not like the Corsair it's like a monster in the night and i don't want that...

i was looking at Steacom cases but they are just too expensive of what i want to use, and i got ITX board, cpu, ram, SFX psu and hdd already, just looking for a small case to install it all in...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112365

*LIAN LI Black Aluminum PC-Q18B Mini ITX Media Center / HTPC Case*


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 3, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
70mm longer then 110 but 190mm height and 220mm width


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 3, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112365
> 
> *LIAN LI Black Aluminum PC-Q18B Mini ITX Media Center / HTPC Case*



nice case, but not spending 170USD on it, for that money i can get a Steacom case for like max 118USD and then the psu i can properly find used or a Pico...



ne6togadno said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
> 70mm longer then 110 but 190mm height and 220mm width




more want a cube design, not does long looking cases...


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 3, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=11-352-027
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139033



puma99dk| said:


> more want a cube design, not does long looking cases...


well you either have to pick cube with size bigger then 110 or you have to accept paralelepiped shape. there are some small size cubic models but they all lack 5.25" too.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 3, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=11-352-027
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139033
> 
> 
> well you either have to pick cube with size bigger then 110 or you have to accept paralelepiped shape. there are some small size cubic models but they all lack 5.25" too.



Thx, i guess i either have to accept i can't find a small case i like with my 5,25 optical drive in it or get mad and mod it...


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 3, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> Thx, i guess i either have to accept i can't find a small case i like with my 5,25 optical drive in it or get mad and mod it...


i doubt you will be able to mod it.
look at the pictures. when everything is fitted in there isnt any space for 5.25" drive even slim one.
same is the case with thermaltake core v1 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133260


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 3, 2014)

there is almost always space for a slot-in drive, but they are expensive as hell


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> nice case, but not spending 170USD on it, for that money i can get a Steacom case for like max 118USD and then the psu i can properly find used or a Pico...



Yea I hear ya! I was going to build my router around a ITX design but after pricing motherboards and cases I changed my mind quickly and just use a random case from my closet LOL


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 3, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> there is almost always space for a slot-in drive, but they are expensive as hell


what about laptop spare part? i have seen replasement dvd drive for my laptop for about 20-30$ at ebay (if i remember well)
or may be external drive?


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 3, 2014)

http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001514


----------



## Vario (Oct 3, 2014)

SG05 if you can run a small 5.25 bay.
Elite 130 isn't that much bigger in person.

Are you using a graphics card?


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 3, 2014)

Vario said:


> SG05 if you can run a small 5.25 bay.
> Elite 130 isn't that much bigger in person.
> 
> Are you using a graphics card?



i got a Intel Pentium G3258 i am planning to use so onboard should be fine even for blu-ray, mkv, mp4 and more ^^

still more a fan of cube design then long boxes xD


----------



## Vario (Oct 3, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> i got a Intel Pentium G3258 i am planning to use so onboard should be fine even for blu-ray, mkv, mp4 and more ^^
> 
> still more a fan of cube design then long boxes xD


Might be a few HTPC cases that could work.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163231 (mini 5.25)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811165509
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112265

Rectangular
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108065
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147098
http://www.coolermaster.com/case/mini-itx/elite-100/ if you can find one, mini 5.25 though.


----------



## Boeing707 (Oct 16, 2014)

Corsair 250D?


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 16, 2014)

Boeing707 said:


> Corsair 250D?



nope too big, and i ended up buying a CM110 so i will may just mod den to fit a optical or use external dunno yet...


----------



## Selen Bor (Oct 16, 2014)

I know what you mean. I looked for the same recently.
All I found was for slim this: http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/inter-tech-mini-itx-e-m5-88881174-a930409.html 
but the optics could be nicer

Nexus Psile looks interesting, also Lian Li PC-Q07B and Lian Li PC-Q27B , SilverStone Sugo SG06-Lite , SilverStone Milo ML05 

Antec NSK-1380 on ebay

but I decided for MS-Tech CI-57 http://www.ebay.de/itm/201188859249


----------



## Selen Bor (Oct 16, 2014)

and NOW they bring out a case finally, which I find interesting and better looking than others, for my micro atx board: http://www.techpowerup.com/206357/anidees-ai-07-starts-selling.html

while I just have yesterday ordered another case, silverstone milo 07 , which isn't for micro atx but only for mini itx, but I can mod it to take the micro atx

but if I would have seen the Anidees yesterday I would have ordered it, it is not so deep, only 380cm, less than 400, which is rare, and more cubic than others


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 16, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> I have taking a little liking to Cooler Master's Elite 110 ITX case, i want to use it as a small Mediacenter in my bedroom, but it lacks of 5,25inch optical bay is a little annoying bcs i want to use my Samsung SH-B123L blu-ray drive in it, bcs i got some blu-ray movies and anime i watch from time to time.
> 
> So is there another case like CM's Elite 110 case with an 5,25 optical bay in it at the same price range? or do i really need to mod it to make it possible for me to use my blu-ray drive?
> 
> ...


DeepCool Steam is pretty small

But a lot of the cases I can think of are made by Lian li and cost a bit more as well.


----------



## Boeing707 (Oct 17, 2014)

Selen Bor said:


> and NOW they bring out a case finally, which I find interesting and better looking than others, for my micro atx board: http://www.techpowerup.com/206357/anidees-ai-07-starts-selling.html
> 
> while I just have yesterday ordered another case, silverstone milo 07 , which isn't for micro atx but only for mini itx, but I can mod it to take the micro atx
> 
> but if I would have seen the Anidees yesterday I would have ordered it, it is not so deep, only 380cm, less than 400, which is rare, and more cubic than others


It's just another Corsair 540 clone.


----------



## Selen Bor (Nov 4, 2014)

HP ProLiant MicroServer Gen8 has a nice case 23 cm x 24.5 cm x 23.24 cm http://hsto.org/getpro/habr/post_images/430/48c/4e4/43048c4e440069797780400f38419bcf.jpg http://www.neowin.net/news/hp-proliant-microserver-gen8-in-pictures


----------

